# CIA Students?



## anxiouscowboy (Sep 13, 2006)

I just recieved my start date for CIA and can not be more excited. My dad graduated from CIA in '79 so he is also excited. I am new to this board and am curious what current CIA students think of it.


----------



## meekoct (Sep 12, 2006)

Good Luck 
You will love it. The chef's are great teacher's and the campus is beautiful. 
But just remember one thing..... it is not the real world at all. Your externship will only introduce you to the outside restaurant world... you will need to keep an open mind, and be ready to work hard. 

One more thing, when you graduate and get a job..... it does not mean you know everything, and the people around you know nothing just because you have formal training and they might not! 

I will be there next month for continuing education, I just can't get enough!

Have fun!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The two years I spent there where quite honestly two of the best years. The classes, the school, the whole area really there is just so much to do there. Loved having my coffee on Saturday mornings by the hudson watching the big barges cruise down the river. I was just back at the campus last year and so many changes have happened since I graduated (91). It really is an amazing school.

Have a great time. Don't get caught up in the grades.


----------



## siserilla (May 14, 2005)

I'm a current student at the CIA. I'll be leaving for my extern in about 5 weeks. I have learned a lot, but I know I still have so much to learn.

The actual kitchen production classes are fun, but you have to remember that the enviroment isn't realistic. You aren't going to have 4-5 people on your station doing 40 covers.

Take in as much knowledge as you possibly can. There are so many great opportunities here. A few months ago I worked at a benefit in NYC and I was around some of the most sucessful Chefs in the country.

If you have any questions feel free to PM me or shoot me an email at [email protected].


----------

